# Theming



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I just switched to Thundrshed, how easy is it to change the notification bar icons, I hate how it looks, and want to change the icons... anyone know the best way to start?

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I just switched to Thundrshed, how easy is it to change the notification bar icons, I hate how it looks, and want to change the icons... anyone know the best way to start?
> 
> This post has been XOOMED here


It's pretty easy, you can download sometime called "Apk Manager" which can decompile & recompile the framework/framework-res.apk for you.
The images are located inside of drawable-hdpi


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Or go to the general android themes section on this forum or some other forum and look for "theme Chooser themes" specifically for cm7 or AOSP and there are all types of themes already made for you to download and install and then choose in the theme Chooser.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Pomacat (Aug 13, 2011)

Theme chooser from the Market

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I like the ICS theme I'm on, just don't like notification bar,

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Find a cm7 theme you like? Or you can edit it yourself but....I mean there's a thousand themes out there

On another forum there's slot of ics themes different colors and styles but the status have ref icons are pretty static so yeah, for that your best bet is to find one you like and replace the icons

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Find a cm7 theme you like? Or you can edit it yourself but....I mean there's a thousand themes out there
> 
> On another forum there's slot of ics themes different colors and styles but the status have ref icons are pretty static so yeah, for that your best bet is to find one you like and replace the icons
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500


Do you of a forum where it tells you how to replace them, I just want to change the data icons, ans signal bars

This post has been XOOMED here


----------

